# Microsoft LifeCam Vx-800 software does not detect cammera on Windows 7



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello:

I have a Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bits PC and the LifeCam software does not detect the webcam.

Just purchased a Microsoft LifeCam VX-800 webcam.

I have tried several "solutions" with no luck including the ones from the Microsoft website.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929087/en-us

I also tried the following with no luck:

----------------------------------------------
Try the following:

Disconnect and reconnect the LifeCam. 
Disconnect other unused USB devices. 
Use a different USB port on the computer. If you can, connect to a USB 2.0 port. 
If you are using a USB hub, unplug the LifeCam from the hub and plug it directly into your computer. 
Restart your computer. 
Uninstall, and then reinstall the LifeCam software from www.microsoft.com/hardware. 

---------------------------------------------

Other webcam applications includying Windows Live Messenger detect the camera and can use it with no problems.

Orb can stream the camera to my ipod touch as well with no problems.

The only problem is with the LifeCam software.

This is so frustrating. I can't believe I'm having a hard time with a simple piece of plug and play hardware.

Anyone knows what may be going wrong?

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

If the Microsoft Lifecam works, what is the exact issue?

I don't quite understand what the problem is here, i.e., what is it that you are trying to do with the webcam that won't work?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello bro, the LifeCam software does not detect the camera. I cannot do anything with that software.

I thinks that software has several features that can be used on my new webcam but if it does not detect the camera it's useless.

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I found the specs for the VX-800 from Microsoft -

http://www.microsoft.com/nz/hardwar...ls.aspx?pid=018&active_tab=systemRequirements

I guess what I am missing here is what the LifeCam software you speak of is supposed to do. My laptop came with YouCam software originally, but I found it interfered with Live, Skype, etc..., so I got rid of it. Is the LifeCam software similar to YouCam software?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01415015

Do you have a direct link for the LifeCam Software? I can only locate drivers for the VX-800.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello:

The webcam software can be found on:

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=ICE

I suppose that software will let you record videos, take photos from the webcam and other stuff I hope.

That's what my old webcam messenger software does.

Which software do you use for your webcam to do these kind of stuff?

Thanks


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Any feedback?

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I only use my webcam for Live Meetings & Skype, so I don't use such software. This particular HP came with YouCam software for recording, but it constantly interfered with Live Meeting, Skype, Live Messenger, so I got rid of it.

Is the Microsoft LifeCam Cinema the software you are referring to?

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/d...e=LifeCam&name=H5D-00001&os=Win7_3264&lang=en

Or is it the Microsoft LifeCam Show software?

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/d...e=LifeCam&name=RLA-00001&os=Win7_3264&lang=en

Regardless of which, did you download the appropriate files?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello:

Both links have the same download links except for the firmware which does not apply to my camera.

So yes, I did donwload the right files.

Thanks


----------

